# Good PVC source in Miss/Brampton



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

I found a great PVC supplier in Brampton. They have PVC in all sizes including the Durso standpipe desired 1 1/4" . Great prices. here is the link

Puley Supplies Inc

1645 Bonhill Rd Unit 12 (map)
Mississauga, Ontario
L5T 1R3 Canada
Phone: (905) 565-5800
Fax: (905) 565-6622


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you know if they sell clear PVC pipe? Also is it a wholesale type setup with an order counter or can you pick your own parts?


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

not sure about clear, but good question. they seemed to be able to get anything in if asked.

they do have an order desk and serve mostly the trades. having me walk in seemed to catch them off guard although very welcoming.

Huddles


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Clear PVC is very expensive. Clear extruded acrylic is much cheaper. And plumbing supply stores don't carry acrylic. 

For example. I just built 2 bubble columns using 6" acrylic. cost was around $100 for 6 foot. The clear PVC was $54 per foot. 

Most Big Al's have a selection of clear in assorted sizes. Only up to about an inch or so. And I'm pretty sure it's under $10 per length


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'm looking for a 12" piece of 2" Schedule 40 PVC to make a CO2 reactor/bubble counter. A piece this size should be about $10 - $15.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

1' or 12" OF 2" pvc should be $2-3" If your paying any more send me a pm. I should have a scrap piece around i can give you.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got scrap 2" sch40 pvc if you need it. No clear pvc though.
I don't know where you live but I'm from Mississauga if that makes it any easier for you.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If you can't find it locally, clear PVC can be had about 25-30 minutes from Brampton. When I built my reactor, I went to JJ Downs plastics in Etobicoke (_I couldn't find 2" clear PVC or Acrylic here in Brampton either_). Picked up everything I needed, clear pvc, white ends, reducers, barbs, etc. Output end is a 90deg tee with a threaded fitting so I can get in to clean it if needed, all for less than $40...it was over a year ago can't recall exactly what it was. $10-15 for the clear sounds about right though. Even if it is overkill for what we're doing.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

I called Puley but they don't stock the clear PVC so I went to JJ Downs and got all my stuff yesterday for $40 (would have been less but I bought some extra hose barbs). BTW the 12" piece of 2" clear schedule 40 PVC was $8.91. I was willing to pay this extra expense because my CO2 reactor doubles as a bubble counter.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

i need 6" or 8" pvc pipe and fitting to diy filter. can they only sale 2 feet for me? homedepot only 10'X4".


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You have to go into the store and ask at the counter if they have any off cuts. They won't tell you over the phone though, so you have to go in.


----------



## flowerangel (Jun 28, 2009)

millermin said:


> i need 6" or 8" pvc pipe and fitting to diy filter. can they only sale 2 feet for me? homedepot only 10'X4".


I don't know if you still need the 6" pvc but Lowes in Brampton is carrying it right now. Its a 6" pvc sleves that they don't know they carried anymore until I ask and now they put it on sale for $5 for 2feet length. They don't carry 6" cap though.

Anybody know where I can get 6" pvc end cap for cheap? I went to JJ downs plastic and they only have the industrial kind which is super expensive.

I have the 6" pipe but no cap which I cannot do anything.

Thanks


----------

